# Acer Aspire 5532 - Black Screen



## dnpainting (Aug 12, 2011)

Good evening everyone, I am trying to repair a friends laptop that has a blank screen. When you power it on, the power light comes on, and the fan spins for about 5 seconds or so. I also tried putting in a windows cd in the drive in which it will spin for about 20 seconds before stopping. I downloaded a SM and removed harware 1 piece at a time with known good harware. This included, DVD/CD rom, LAN, Ram Memory, Hard Drive and monitor (while having an external hooked up). I also tried leaving the display hooked up and using an external monitor in which when I turned on the external, it went into sleep mode instantly. I called Acer support in which this is no longer under warantee and they told me a few things to try but nothing worked. They also said that it sounds like a harware issue and would cost 2 hundred + shipping to fix. I tried to flash the bios but it appears as if the USB ports are not working. I also went ahead and ordered a used processor for it to see if that would be the problem. 

the program it is running is Windows 7 Home.

Any help with this would be great.


----------



## dnpainting (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't see "Laptop Support" 
Moderator, can you please move to laptop support? Thank you!


----------



## dnpainting (Aug 12, 2011)

I just remembered something about when I started troubleshooting this, when I opened up the memory bank door, the RAM closest to the door was dis-engaged, but not hanging out of the bank. I asked the owner if this was dropped and she said not to her knowledge. She said that her dad was using it and was online when all of a sudden, the screen went out and nothing but power light was on. If that helps any.

Thank you


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi dnpainting,

take a run at this thread. http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------



## dnpainting (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks Oscer1, I just got finished with doing all of that. Even replaced the CPU. the owners arent going to want to go any further on it. I removed all the hardware 1 by 1, found a CPU (Refurbished) on ebay for cheap and that is not the issue either. 

Going to bed, will have a final look tomorrow. Thanks again

David


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

your welcome, post back you conclusion.


----------

